# Concientizar / concienciar



## CESAR AU

Cordial Saludo

Ayer, viendo un programa de ortografía, prohibían el uso de la palabra concientizar, la cual decían que no existía, en cambio, se debe utilizar el verbo *concienciar*.  Sin embargo, buscando en la RAE, se encuentra la palabra concientizar pero lo remite a la palabra concienciar.

Será correcta la utilización de la palabra concientizar y sus conjugaciones?


----------



## Fernando

Entiendo que, como regla general, concienciar se usa en España y concientizar en América.

A mí concientizar me parece bastante trabalenguas, pero si es de uso general en América iremos entrenando la lengua.


----------



## dassin

Las dos me parecen horribles, pero *concientizar* algo menos tal vez por vivir en América y estar más habituado.

Prefiero *tomar conciencia* y *hacer tomar conciencia*. Y sin duda debe haber algún verbo olvidado y menos rimbombante para decir esto sin tantas palabras, ni neologismos 'exquisitos'. ¿*Ilustrar*, *iluminar*, *esclarecer*?


----------



## Jellby

Es la primera vez que oigo (leo) "concientizar", así que yo diría que se usa más "concienciar", pero yo soy español.

Parece como si "concienciar" viniera de "conciencia" y "concientizar" de "conciente", pero "conciente" no está en el diccionario, sino que es "consciente", y "conscientizar" tampoco existe... vaya jaleo.


----------



## dassin

Son los medios de comunicación y otros organismos burocráticos los que crean (y convalidan: RAE) estos monstruos. 

Sí, tal vez debería ser 'con(s)cientizar', en el sentido de 'hacer consciente'. En fin... En tanto que 'concienciar"... 'hacer entrar en la conciencia'? Igual yo soy partidario de no usarlos en lo posible. Saludos.


----------



## lazarus1907

La RAE está incluyendo muchas entradas americanas recientemente. "concientizar" no aparece en mi versión del DRAE de 1992. Por eso nos suena tan mal a los españoles.
Supongo que dicen concientizar por la misma razón que se dice consonantizar y no consonantar, climatizar y no climar (pero me sigue sonando mal).


----------



## diegodbs

Concienciémonos y concienticémonos todos de que la cosa irá a peor. La RAE (formada por no sé cuántas academias) no tendría que incluir en el diccionario muchas cosas, sino expulsar del Parnaso a los periodistas y a los políticos que acuñan y difunden todo eso.


----------



## Jellby

Concientizacionamientémonos todos


----------



## CESAR AU

Interesante!  les cuento que en Colombia el verbo concientizar es pan de cada día, y veo con asombro que parece que tenemos la mayor frecuencia de dicha utilización.


----------



## belén

Aaaay qué recuerdos me trae esta discusión

Bienvenidos a uno de los hilos más polémicos de la prehistoria de Wordreference  (y el primero que tuve que cerrar en mi vida de moderatriz  )

Belén


----------



## Alicia Translator

perdón, hago un apunte de un detallito....

En el asunto de este post, Cesar, has escrito "concientizar *ó* concienciar".
Sólo quería que supieras que la "o" se escribe sin tilde en todos los casos menos cuando está entre dos números (para evitar confusiones con el cero).

Así:
concientizar ó concienciar  
127 ó 128  

yo también tuve esta duda en su día! y nada como volver a mirar los libros de ortografía de cuando tenía 10 años!


----------



## CESAR AU

Menudo gazapo! gracias por tu corrección (se me fueron las luces) me concientizaré (concienciaré) de no repetirlo.


----------



## Makilakixki

Con ciencia, o sin ciencia... pero para qué tantas vueltas? Más vale una buena concienciación en mano que cien 'concientizaciones' volando. Por cierto, el mejor uso que le veo a la 'retorcización' del humilde verbo 'concienciar' es una 'actualificación' del 'afamosizado' trabalenguas:

'El cielo esta concientizado, quien lo desconcientizará..." ;-) ;-P


----------



## VIPER37

me parece asombroso pero es cierto en colombia mi pais es un deleite utilizar la palabra concientizar hasta en los mas famosos periodicos que se supone informan y educan es preocupante que es lo que le enseñan en las universidades a nuestros comunicadores sociales y demas


----------



## SpiceMan

En Argentina también se dice "concientizar", concienciar es la primera vez que la leo en mi vida. Así que me parece que no es muy asombroso, sino más bien una costumbre por estos lados diferente a la del otro lado del charco (una más y van...)


----------



## stasikprotege

He escuchado usado concientizar más de un par de veces en la aula de Trabajo Social en la Universidad de Buenos Aires, incluso en literatura académica.  Así que podemos confirmar que es una palabra bien viva y usada, y por lo tanto, correcta en el grado que comunica eficazmente una idea que se entiende. Es decir, más correcta que la RAE.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

stasikprotege said:


> Es decir, más correcta que la RAE.


Hola:
Stasik, en este caso no cabe "el palo" para las Academias americanas por no haber incorporado este verbo: ya fue admitido en el DRAE. Es, también en Uruguay, la única forma utilizada; la española sería tomada como un verbo incorrecto por quien no supiera que es de uso en España.
Hago, si me permitís, una pequeña corrección a tu excelente español: aula, si bien es sustantivo femenino, al ser palabra tónica en la "a", lleva el artículo en masculino (el aula).
Cordial saludo

*concientizar**.** 1.     * tr._ Am._ *concienciar.*


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Polizón

belén said:


> Aaaay qué recuerdos me trae esta discusión
> 
> Bienvenidos a uno de los hilos más polémicos de la prehistoria de Wordreference  (y el primero que tuve que cerrar en mi vida de moderatriz  )
> 
> Belén


 
Vaya enlace el que hiciste. Lei las tres primeras páginas y era una batalla campal. En buena hora lo cerraste.
Lo cierto es que "a donde fuereis, haz lo que viereis". ¿Es así verdad?. En España "concienciar" (que por cierto nunca lo había oído); en América "concientizar". No nos perdamos en los orígenes que el español que hoy se habla en España no es el mismo que el de hace 500 años. Imaginémonos si a eso le incluimos los americanismos. América tenía muchas culturas antes de que lleguen los españoles. ¿Se enriqueció el lenguaje? mmmm... yo diría que sí; lo importante es que foros como este nos ayuda a comunicarnos mejor. El lenguaje evoluciona (o muta, si prefieren). 
Saludos.
Polizón


----------



## Alma Shofner

En Sonora no se usa concienciar? sólo se usa concientizar y me suena muy normal. Es muy común.
Saludos


----------



## stasikprotege

Gracias por la corrección, Adolfo. 

Yo había presupuesto erróneamente que la DRAE omitió "concientizar".  No tenía intención de declarar una palabra mejor que otra, sino que "concientizar" es correcta, aunque no exclusivamente.  Como un caso en inglés, la preferencia de "airplane" o "aeroplane" solamente depende de en que lado del charco uno resida.

Cheers and thanks!


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Hola.

La primera vez que oí "concientizar" fue en 1995, de un profesor que tenía un _affair_ con la palabrita. Me sonó horrible entonces y de ahí en adelante trato de evitarla (si no es que en este post es la primera vez que la escribo intencionalmente). Eso sí, no dudo de lo correcto de ninguna de las dos versiones, pero tampoco me gusta comer hígado aunque sea muy nutritivo.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Pinairun

stasikprotege said:


> Gracias por la corrección, Adolfo.
> 
> Yo había presupuesto erróneamente que la DRAE omitió "concientizar".  No tenía intención de declarar una palabra mejor que otra, sino que "concientizar" es correcta, aunque no exclusivamente. Como un caso en inglés, la preferencia de "airplane" o "aeroplane" solamente depende de en qué lado del charco uno resida.
> 
> Cheers and thanks!


 
*DRAE* son las siglas del *Diccionario* de la Lengua Española, de la Real Academia Española, por lo tanto deben llevar el artículo másculino, como corresponde a la palabra núcleo de la denominación completa: *el* DRAE, *el *diccionario.

*RAE*, sin embargo, debe llevar el artículo femenino, *la* RAE, la Real *Academia* Española.

Saludos


----------



## Xiroi

Ha quedado claro qué se usa en España y qué se usa en América, sin embargo me habría gustado una discusión más profunda y me habría gustado que alguien hubiera aportado datos sobre a partir de cuándo se empezaron a usar concienciar y concientizar en los sitios donde se usan. Como etimología es cierto que concientizar parece extraña por lo que ya se ha comentado pero si alguien pudiera dar información sobre cuándo y cómo se empezó a preferir ese término por encima de "tomar conciencia" u otros giros similares, creo que aportaría más datos que improperios contra la RAE sin la más mínima base razonable.


----------



## Pinairun

Siempre se ha dicho que el español es un idioma rico, pero a este paso se va a hacer multimillonario. Porque aunque unas palabras se pierden, otras aparecen a raudales en escena... 
Y me confieso nostálgica de las que se pierden  por el afán de adoptar otras cuando creo que no hay necesidad.

Como ocurre con el huevo y la gallina, no sé si están antes los sustantivos y adjetivos o los verbos. 
Pero, si reparamos en unos y otros, vemos que a los verbos que terminan en -tizar generalmente les corresponde un sustantivo cuya consonante última es una _t_: Poeta, poetizar; simpatía, simpatizar; alfabeto, alfabetizar; profeta, profetizar.
O adjetivos terminados en -tico: Dramático, dramatizar; democrático, democratizar; soviético, sovietizar; esquemático, esquematizar; dogmático, dogmatizar, por citar unos cuantos.

Pero de conciencia (del latín "conscientia") tenemos concienciar, concienciación, concienzudo, concienzudamente.
Y consciencia, consciente. Y ahora, concientizar.

Discúlpenme sus defensores,  pero veo _concientizar_ como a alguien que va por libre. 

Saludos


----------



## stasikprotege

Jellby said:


> Parece como si "concienciar" viniera de "conciencia" y "concientizar" de "conciente", pero "conciente" no está en el diccionario, sino que es "consciente", y "conscientizar" tampoco existe... vaya jaleo.



Pinairun, quizás _concientizar_ provenga de _consciente_, como los sustantivos cuya consonante última es la _t_, pero, que en su transformación morfológica, sufriera la pérdida lamentable de la _s_.

Si la encuentro, te avisaré. 

Saludos


----------



## mirx

Pinairun said:


> Pero, si reparamos en unos y otros, vemos que a los verbos que terminan en -tizar generalmente les corresponde un sustantivo cuya consonante última es una _t_: Poeta, poetizar; simpatía, simpatizar; alfabeto, alfabetizar; profeta, profetizar.
> O adjetivos terminados en -tico: Dramático, dramatizar; democrático, democratizar; soviético, sovietizar; esquemático, esquematizar; dogmático, dogmatizar, por citar unos cuantos.
> Saludos



Es que no sabemos exactamente de dónde salió. La base de datos de la RAE registra _concienciar _en 1966 por primera vez en una fuente española. Hasta 2004 sólo hay como 8 entradas -de 180- documentadas en fuentes americanas.

Concientizar, aparece por primera vez sólo 6 años más tarde -1972- en una fuente ecuatoriana que, precisamente, discute la posible incorporaión de la palabra a la RAE, o sea que hace 40 años la palabra ya estaba bien difundida en América.

Para mí hay bastante lógica si tomamos en cuenta que:
Consciente >>> CONCIENTIZAR >>> Hacer consciente ( a alguien de algo).
Conciencia >>> CONCIENCIAR >>> ¿Hacer conciencia? ¿Hacer a alguien que tome conciencia?

Por supuesto que esto sólo es una perspectiva, imagino que habrá otros puntos de vista también muy lógicos.

Pues no sé, igual las palabras se desarrollaron al mismo tiempo en los dos lados, es un poco aventurado afirmar -no que tú lo hayas hecho- que una palabra degenró en la otra.


----------



## Polizón

Pinairun said:


> Siempre se ha dicho que el español es un idioma rico, pero a este paso se va a hacer multimillonario . Porque aunque unas palabras se pierden, otras aparecen a raudales en escena...
> Y me confieso nostálgica de las que se pierden por el afán de adoptar otras cuando creo que no hay necesidad.
> 
> Como ocurre con el huevo y la gallina, no sé si están antes los sustantivos y adjetivos o los verbos.
> Pero, si reparamos en unos y otros, vemos que a los verbos que terminan en -tizar generalmente les corresponde un sustantivo cuya consonante última es una _t_: Poeta, poetizar; simpatía, simpatizar; alfabeto, alfabetizar; profeta, profetizar.
> O adjetivos terminados en -tico: Dramático, dramatizar; democrático, democratizar; soviético, sovietizar; esquemático, esquematizar; dogmático, dogmatizar, por citar unos cuantos.
> 
> Pero de conciencia (del latín "conscientia") tenemos concienciar, concienciación, concienzudo, concienzudamente.
> Y consciencia, consciente. Y ahora, concientizar.
> 
> Discúlpenme sus defensores, pero veo _concientizar_ como a alguien que va por libre.
> 
> Saludos


 
Pina, hola:
Siempre te he considerado una de las voces más autorizadas en este foro. Una gurú. Pero sabemos que el español, aun cuando sigue creciendo en número de hablantes recibió y sigue recibiendo influencias de otras lenguas. No sé de dónde provino "concientizar", pero, como verás, es de uso mayoritario en América Latina. Por cierto, no creo que concientizar sea por influencia del inglés o de alguna otra lengua prehispánica. Estimo que vino directamente desde Europa. 
Nos perderíamos en el origen; la cuestión es saber de qué lado del charco estés. 
Saludos
Polizón


----------



## Pinairun

stasikprotege said:


> Pinairun, quizás _concientizar_ provenga de _consciente_, como los otros sustantivos cuya consonante última es la _t_, pero, que en su transformación morfológica, sufriera la pérdida lamentable de la _s_.
> 
> Si la encuentro, te avisaré.
> 
> Saludos


 
También había pensado en esa posibilidad, pero entre los adjetivos terminados en -iente solo he encontrado, aunque me parece extraño: Independencia, independiente, independizar.
Es posible que haya más, pero no deben de ser muy numerosos. Casi todos son de la segunda y tercera conjugación.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Me gusta tu análisis mirx:


mirx said:


> Es que no sabemos exactamente de dónde salió. La base de datos de la RAE registra _concienciar _en 1966 por primera vez en una fuente española. Hasta 2004 sólo hay como 8 entradas -de 180- documentadas en fuentes americanas.
> 
> Concientizar, aparece por primera vez sólo 6 años más tarde -1972- en una fuente ecuatoriana que, precisamente, discute la posible incorporaión de la palabra a la RAE, o sea que hace 40 años la palabra ya estaba bien difundida en América.
> 
> Para mí hay bastante lógica si tomamos en cuenta que:
> Consciente >>> CONCIENTIZAR >>> Hacer consciente ( a alguien de algo).
> Conciencia >>> CONCIENCIAR >>> ¿Hacer conciencia? ¿Hacer a alguien que tome conciencia?
> 
> Por supuesto que esto sólo es una perspectiva, imagino que habrá otros puntos de vista también muy lógicos.
> 
> Pues no sé, igual las palabras se desarrollaron al mismo tiempo en los dos lados, es un poco aventurado afirmar -no que tú lo hayas hecho- que una palabra degeneró en la otra.


 
Como en Sonora se usa concientizar, pues me suena más "normal" y fácil de conjugar.
Para dar un mandato: "concientízate" 
Con concienciar, me parece difícil. ¿conciénciate? 
Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Polizón said:


> Pina, hola:
> Siempre te he considerado una de las voces más autorizadas en este foro. Una gurú. Pero sabemos que el español, aun cuando sigue creciendo en número de hablantes recibió y sigue recibiendo influencias de otras lenguas. No sé de dónde provino "concientizar", pero, como verás, es de uso mayoritario en América Latina. Por cierto, no creo que concientizar sea por influencia del inglés o de alguna otra lengua prehispánica. Estimo que vino directamente desde Europa.
> Nos perderíamos en el origen; la cuestión es saber de qué lado del charco estés.
> Saludos
> Polizón


 
Estimo en lo que valen tus palabras, Polizón. Pero me veo en la obligación de sacarte de tu error.
Ni soy voz autorizada, ni gurú, ni "mi palabra es la ley" como dice la canción, ni nada por el estilo.
Soy una novata del español de América y cada día aprendo de y con vosotros. Es como un nuevo idioma para mí. E imagino que a vosotros os ocurrirá lo mismo con el español de España. Pero, como los niños, no dejo de preguntar y unas veces obtengo una respuesta convincente y otras no. Las cosas son así.

Un abrazo


----------



## Jellby

Alma Shofner said:


> Como en Sonora se usa concientizar, pues me suena más "normal" y fácil de conjugar.
> Para dar un mandato: "concientízate"
> Con concienciar, me parece difícil. ¿conciénciate?



Creo que es sólo cuestión de costumbre:

agenciar -> agénciate
escanciar -> escánciate
potenciar -> poténciate
licenciar -> licénciate
...
concienciar -> conciénciate

La única "pega" es que la penúltima sílaba (o antepenúltima) sílaba tiene un diptongo.


----------



## AtipicB

La vigésimo segunda edición del Diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua no contiene la palabra "concientizar", por lo que la palabra de correcta aplicación para tomar conciencia o hacerse consciente sobre algo, es "concienciar". Eso lo he sabido desde que estoy en el colegio, gracias a un muy buen profesor, ¡pero otros igualmente buenos en la universidad recurrentemente insisten en que la palabra "concienciar" no existe! ¿Cuán absurdo es esto?


----------



## mirx

AtipicB said:


> ¿Cuán absurdo es esto?


 
Tan absurdo como venir aquí y olímpicamente afirmar que algo es o no correcto.

La palabra sí está en la RAE.


> *concientizar**.*
> *1. *tr._ Am._ *concienciar*


Y en caso de que no estuviese, el DPD tiene preponderancia sobre la RAE y esto es lo que dice:


> 3. El verbo correspondiente (‘hacer que [alguien] sea consciente de algo’) es _concienciar _(no _concienzar_), y se acentúa como _anunciar_ (→ apéndice 1, n.º 4): _«Se conciencia a los padres del estado de su hijo»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 3.7.97); *en América se usa también la forma concientizar:* _«¡Aquí necesitamos gente como ustedes para concientizar al pueblo!»_ (Palencia _Camino_ [Ven. 1989]). Los sustantivos son, respectivamente, _concienciación_ y _concientización_.


----------



## Pinairun

mirx said:


> Tan absurdo como venir aquí y olímpicamente afirmar que algo es o no correcto.
> 
> La palabra sí está en la RAE.
> 
> Y en caso de que no estuviese, el DPD tiene preponderancia sobre la RAE y esto es lo que dice:


 
Según el NTLLE, aparecen por primera vez en 1983 en el Manual de la Academia Tomo II, _concienciar_ y _concientizar_.

Quizá AtipicB se confundió y quiso decir que *no aparece* _concientizar_ en la edición *21ª* (1992) del DRAE. Sí lo hace en la 22ª.
Sin embargo,  _concienciar_ sí aparece ya en la edición 21ª.

EL DPD (2005) también es de la RAE, y hasta que no aparezca la 23ª edición, cuyo avance ya tenemos _on-line,_ es su última publicación impresa. Por lo tanto es la que prevalece. 

De todas formas, tanto en el DRAE como en el DPD indican que _concientizar_ se usa en América. 

Con tanta sigla, esto parece un ovillo.
Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

En España *concientizar* suena a engendro lingüístico y, como tal engendro, se puede leer (y escuchar) en la jerga periodística y política sobre todo.


----------



## horusankh

XiaoRoel said:


> En España *concientizar* suena a engendro lingüístico y, como tal engendro, se puede leer (y escuchar) en la jerga periodística y política sobre todo.


Estimado XiaoRoel:

Lamento profundamente que te moleste, pero por lo menos en México "concientizar" es la única manera como lo decimos, y te puedo asegurar que no nos suena a engendro, ni siquiera nos suena mal.

Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Méjico es otro mundo. De eso no hablaba.


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

En México *concienciar* suena a engendro lingüístico y, como tal engendro, se escucha sólo cuando viene de personas que tienen una pedantería rayana en el esperpento. 
Pero bueno, eso es en México, donde vivimos 110 millones de marcianos. Saludos.


----------



## Polizón

AtipicB said:


> La vigésimo segunda edición del Diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua no contiene la palabra "concientizar", por lo que la palabra de correcta aplicación para tomar conciencia o hacerse consciente sobre algo, es "concienciar". Eso lo he sabido desde que estoy en el colegio, gracias a un muy buen profesor, ¡pero otros igualmente buenos en la universidad recurrentemente insisten en que la palabra "concienciar" no existe! ¿Cuán absurdo es esto?


 
Solamente para aclarar. 
Los nombres correctos son los siguientes:
- Diccionario de la lengua española 
- Real Academia Española.
Eso se puede ver claramente en la vigésim*a* segunda edición del citado diccionario.

Y como señalé en mi intervención anterior, el uso de la palabra en discusión dependerá de la zona, región o país.

Saludos,

Polizón


----------



## ManPaisa

Está claro que ambos términos son relativamente nuevos.  Aparentemente uno nació de aquel lado, y el otro de éste.  

No hay motivo para criticar ninguno de los dos.  En siglos anteriores al XX ambos habrían sido censurados por los hablantes cultos aquí y allá.


----------



## walald

concientizar también se  usa en paraguay


----------



## Bostru

CESAR AU said:


> Interesante! les cuento que en Colombia el verbo concientizar es pan de cada día, y veo con asombro que parece que tenemos la mayor frecuencia de dicha utilización.


 
En Costa Rica también es pan de cada día. Nunca había escuchado _concienciar_. Interesante.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Roberto_Mendoza said:


> En México *concienciar* suena a engendro lingüístico y, como tal engendro, se escucha sólo cuando viene de personas que tienen una pedantería rayana en el esperpento.
> Pero bueno, eso es en México, donde vivimos 110 millones de marcianos. Saludos.


A eso me refería:


> En España *concientizar* suena a engendro lingüístico y, como tal engendro, se puede leer (y escuchar) en la jerga periodística y política sobre todo.


Parafraseándote:


> Pero bueno, eso es en _España_, donde vivimos _44_ millones de marcianos. Saludos.


----------



## ultravioleta

En Argentina pensamos que concientizar es una palabrota creada por los malos periodistas, sin embargo ahora está muy difundida. Nunca había oído la otra palabra, ¿concienciar? En mis años de investigadora en el área de ecología, he utilidado muchas veces en las introducciones de mis trabajos, el objetivo de la necesidad de tomar conciencia, o hacer que otros tomen conciencia, o haber tomado conciencia, pero no tenía un verbo, aunque ahora he visto concienciar en el diccionario.


----------



## ManPaisa

Lo cierto es que en el español de muchos lugares de América se dice:

_- concientizar (_por _concienciar)
- estar consciente de algo (_por _ser consciente de algo)_


----------



## paulmx

Hola amigos,

De acuerdo al Diccionario panhispánico de dudas *concienciar *y* concientizar *son acepciones correctas (2005, pág. 158). Ambas ligadas al término "conciencia", de acuerdo al diccionario. Sobre cuál de las dos palabras es más común en cada región hispanohablante, habría que preguntar. Al parecer hay un conseso en el foro: en muchos países de América Latina la locución "concientizar" es la estándar, mientras que en España el vocablo "concienciar" se utiliza en mayor medida.

Saludos.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Yo creo que, según el DPD ambas son correctas:

*conciencia*. *1. *Los términos _conciencia_ y _consciencia_ no son intercambiables en todos los contextos. En sentido moral, como ‘capacidad de distinguir entre el bien y el mal’, solo se usa la forma _conciencia:_ _«Mi conciencia fue la más cruel de mis jueces... ¡nunca me perdonó!» _(Olivera _Enfermera_ [Méx. 1991]); con este sentido forma parte de numerosas locuciones: como _tener mala conciencia, remorderle _[a alguien] _la conciencia, no tener conciencia _(‘no tener escrúpulos’), _tener cargo de conciencia, _etc. Con el sentido general de ‘percepción o conocimiento’, se usan ambas formas, aunque normalmente se prefiere la grafía más simple: _«Tengo conciencia de mis limitaciones»_ (Ocampo _Cornelia_ [Arg. 1988]). Es errónea la forma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_concencia,_ usada a veces en el habla popular.
*2.* El adjetivo correspondiente, en todos los casos, es _consciente,_ y su antónimo, _inconsciente. _No son correctas las formas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_conciente _ni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_inconciente._ El adjetivo _consciente_ se construye con el verbo _estar_ cuando significa ‘que no se ha perdido el conocimiento’: _«Su vida no corre peligro y está consciente, según el parte médico» _(_Vanguardia_ [Esp.] 2.6.95); y con el verbo _ser_ cuando significa ‘saber algo o tener conciencia de ello’: _«Rivas_ [...] _es consciente de que en la cita olímpica estarán los mejores»_ (_País_ [Col.] 16.7.96); no obstante, en el español americano no es infrecuente, en este caso, el uso de _estar:_ _«Está consciente de que tendrá que trabajar duro»_ (_Caras_ [Chile] 29.9.97). Como se ve por los ejemplos, la preposición _de_ que introduce el complemento de este adjetivo no debe omitirse cuando lo que sigue es una oración precedida de la conjunción _que_ (→ queísmo).
*3.* El verbo correspondiente (‘hacer que [alguien] sea consciente de algo’) es _concienciar _(no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_concienzar_), y se acentúa como _anunciar_ (→ apéndice 1, n.º 4): _«Se conciencia a los padres del estado de su hijo»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 3.7.97); en América se usa también la forma _concientizar:_ _«¡Aquí necesitamos gente como ustedes para concientizar al pueblo!»_ (Palencia _Camino_ [Ven. 1989]). Los sustantivos son, respectivamente, _concienciación_ y _concientización_.



_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ _Saludos_


----------



## pacoxver

CESAR AU said:


> Interesante! les cuento que en Colombia el verbo concientizar es pan de cada día, y veo con asombro que parece que tenemos la mayor frecuencia de dicha utilización.


 
Cierto. Pero lo más curioso es ver que hay gente más afanada por el asunto de limpiar el idioma en un resonante hispanismo (más bien "españolismo"), que por comprender la razón o, por lo menos, la etimología de términos como éste. En Colombia decimos concientizar... eso ya es un hecho. Que sea parte de un español formal, dudémoslo, pero tampoco es un pecado usar palabras con comprensión y usos cotidianos. Son parte del español nuestro. Sobre todo cuando no hay un término "concienciar" más formal o crrecto que nuestro "concientizar".

Tomemos conciencia del asunto!


----------



## Glomaru

Bueno es divertido ver como el lenguaje cambia, no se si me dará nostalgia o no,
pero de que cambia, cambia. Acá en Centro América y por lo que ahora he leído, ahora en toda América Latina lo mas usado es _*concientizar*_. Ultimamente he escuchado a los periodistas utilizar la otra palabra *concienzar* y me sono espantosa, sin sentido y por supuesto mal empleada. Pero hay algo que debemos aceptar, en España, madre patria de nuestro lenguaje, el español cambia dependiendo de las diferentes áreas donde se hable, como podríamos esperar menos de toda latinoamericana que muchísimo mas grande y cuenta con una innumerable cantidad de lenguas autóctonas que fueron criminalmente sacrificadas para adoptar el espaniol, perdón el español o el castellano, la verdad no se ni que hablamos, en fin bueno conocer este tipo de foros que aparte de ilustrativos se vuelven educativos.


----------



## pacoxver

Bueno, pues gracias por pensar en el asunto. Es un hecho el cambio del español (espaniol! je, je)... y como "ente vivo" es un asunto de adaptación... me gusta ese punto de pensar en todo lo que nuestras lenguas precolombinas le dieron a este prestigioso y no menos hermoso idioma. Eso debe ser tan importante como lo que ya existía... somos humanos y nuestras lenguas también. Nos comunicamos o nos quedamos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Curiosamente los dos verbos, que supongo modernos en español, derivan de dos palabras de la misma familia, *concientizar* de _*ciente*_ y *concienciar* de *conciencia*. Parece anterior *concienciar* pues _*con*_- de *concientizar* parece analógico de *concienciar*. Tanto _*ciente*_ (palabra intermitente en el idoma según Corominas) como *conciencia* son _cultismos_, exactamente _latinismos_, de la lengua: *ciente* (<lt. _scientem_), atestada desde el _Libro de Alexandre_ (s. XIII), y *conciencia* (<lt. _conscientiam_ < lt. _conciens_), atestada desde las _Partidas_ de Alfonso X, y palabra entre las fundamentales de la lengua, con muy amplio y variado uso y excesivos matices de significación de tipo ideológico (religiosa, política, social).
Por tanto, las palabras origen de estas formas verbales derivan de palabras diferentes pero de la misma familia, ambas presentes desde los orígenes de la lengua escrita. Pero *concienciar* y *concientizar* deben ser creaciones modernas (seguramente de medios políticos de izquierdas) de los ss. XIX o XX, y de hecho en los bancos de datos de la academia todos son ejemplos del s. XX y, más bien, de su segunda mitad. Y no hay que olvidar la posible influencia de otros idiomas de cultura.


----------



## Polizón

Señores:

He aquí un artículo interesante sobre el asunto. Resuelve muchas dudas.

Saludos,

Polizón


----------



## Nicoespi

Aquí en Venezuela es muy común usar CONCIENTIZAR cuando se habla de CREAR CONCIENCIA; pero llegué a este foro buscando una explicación ya que el diccionario del software de mi computadora me subraya en rojo dicha palabra como si estuviera mal escrita, y cuando trato de corregirla, me aparece entre varias opciones la palabra CONCIENCIAR. Según este diccionario, la palabra CONCIENTIZAR no existe.


----------



## eno2

dassin said:


> Las dos me parecen horribles,
> Prefiero *tomar conciencia* y *hacer tomar conciencia*. Y sin duda debe haber algún verbo olvidado y menos rimbombante para decir esto sin tantas palabras, ni neologismos 'exquisitos'. ¿*Ilustrar*, *iluminar*, *esclarecer*?



Escucho/leo 'concienciar' a menudo. Y sirve su propósito. A mi no me gusta utilizar una perífrasis o 3 palabras o una palabra  aproximativa cuando haya una exacta disponible. Ilustrar, iluminar, esclarecer no son lo mismo.



Polizón said:


> Señores:
> He aquí un artículo interesante sobre el asunto. Resuelve muchas dudas.
> Saludos,
> Polizón


¿Porqué sería relevante?



Nicoespi said:


> Según este diccionario, la palabra CONCIENTIZAR no existe.



DLE dice: 



> concientizar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. tr. Am. concienciar. U. t. c. prnl.


http://dle.rae.es/?id=A8nFTIy


----------



## RC65

Estimado "XiaoRoel"

le respondo aqui a una sentencia que usted expresó por aqui, em 2010
"México es otro mundo", destilando asi el clásico eurocentrismo en que todo lo que no es como en mi tierra es "otro mundo"... Así Roma catalogaba a los llamados 'bárbaros'

Pero en este caso es medio ilógico... porque veamos:
1 -Como ya debemos haber notado... en toda América se usa 'concientizar' (no solamente en México)
2 - Eso significa 415 millones de personas
3 - si a eso le sumamos los 30 millones de hispanos que viven en USA, son 445 millones
4- Y, no lo haremos, pero podríamos sumarles los latino-americanos de habla portuguesa (los brasileños) que también usan 'conscientizar' (con orígenes muy próximos, de por ahí nomás, cerquita da Galicia). Así serían más 220 millones Y saltaríamos a 665 millones
Pero nó. Vamos quedarnos sin eses latino-americanos. Entonces continuamos con 435 millones de personas para los cuales es normal el 'concientizar'

Entonces yo pregunto:
Cual es el otro mundo?
435 millones de personas distribuidas en una superficie de 12 millones de km² de este planeta
o
47 millones que viven en un pañuelo (perdón, territorio) de 500.000 km² ....???

*Mi respuesta sería que no existe eso de "otro mundo"* (ni metafóricamente)
.
Y que, por otro lado, es oportuno recordar que si el criterio de cierto o errado es solamente el origen...entonces tendríamos que estar hablando en Latín.... (pero nó. Gracias a Dios la vida es un proceso en dinámica permanente)


----------



## El Caobo

CESAR AU said:


> Interesante!  les cuento que en Colombia el verbo concientizar es pan de cada día, y veo con asombro que parece que tenemos la mayor frecuencia de dicha utilización.


En una clase de literatura de posgrado había un colombiano que utilizaba mucho el verbo *concientizar *y en especial su forma de sustantivo *concientización*.  Por eso, tiendo a usarlo también aunque sé muy bien que existe el otro.


----------



## juanjorel

Para mí es *concientizar*, y es una palabra común, muy habitual.

*Concienciar* me suena a una adaptación del inglés, no sabía que en España usaran esa forma, aunque la conozco, creo que acá también se usa en algunos ámbitos, incluso con alguna distinción entre ambas, pero no estoy seguro.

Pero supongo que son dos construcciones válidas, como:

Influencia = Influenciar

Elegancia = Elegantizar


----------

